# PPI PC650 wont power up



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

I've got a PPI PC650 amp. When I put power to it, the green light flashes, the speakers thump, and then it turns off. I will repeat this over and over. (it seems like its pulling a lot of current when it thumps... but I haven't found any hot components yet.

I've inspected the board (visually) and it appears that there is nothing burnt or damaged.

Does it sound like (some of ) the output ic's could be shorted?


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Found that the resistor 237 is getting hot when the power is cycling. The IC that it is paired with doesn't seem to be getting hot, and does not read as shorted.

this is with no speakers attached.


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Here is the pic that should have been with the last post


----------



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

That resistor looks fine externally. Have you stuck a DMM on it to measure it for shorts? Resistors get hot quickly, so I wouldn't worry about it getting hot.


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

That is the only one that even gets warm. Its hot to the touch, and the amp is only turning on for 1 second every 3.

I ran around on the board with a dmm, couldn't find any obvious shorts. (IC pins to ground, and IC pins to eachother)


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

alm001 said:


> That is the only one that even gets warm. Its hot to the touch, and the amp is only turning on for 1 second every 3.
> 
> I ran around on the board with a dmm, couldn't find any obvious shorts. (IC pins to ground, and IC pins to eachother)


You could pull your hair out trying to figure out the problem, my advice to you is take it to a place that repairs amps


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Have you tested all the legs on the transistors?


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

I tested all the legs -> ground, and leg to leg.

I'm awaiting the quote for amp repair from Spectronix. They repaired 2 PC1800's for me a while back.


----------

